# SiS M760GX VBIOS upgrade



## Calavera Randal (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello please! someone help me with this! I recently bought a nice 19" widescreen monitor but i cannot use it since i have 2 problems with my laptop:
1 - when I try to extend my desktop it works, but the resolution of the main monitor (the one in my laptop) goes crazy... it turns fuzzy even when in display properties it says that i have the correct res. (its a 15.4" so im using it at 1280x800) and the second monitor works but there is my main problem>

2- even when its supposed that my video card supports a higher res. it doesn't give the option to select the 1440x900 res. in order to have my second monitor working in the correct manner 

I already spent many hours reading about this and the most useful hint that i had is to upgrade to VBIOS 2.28 or later (from the SIS page) and i tried to find that upgrade a lot with no results so far.. Even flashing the bios to a newer one provided by acer, does anyone knows how to fix that?

my systems is an ACER 5002WLMi > Turion 1.6Gh, 100G HD, 1G Ram, and the #[email protected]% SiS M760GX...

Please any help will be great!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Please follow these steps to get your external monitor working:

Open up the Display Properties (Right click on the desktop and select Properties) and go to the Settings Tab.

Click the Advanced... button and then go into the SiS tab.

Once you are here, make sure your monitor is hooked up, plugged in, and turned on. Click the Detect Monitor button. Then, check that the truck icon on the right is all on one screen rather than stretched over two. Now, select 1440 x 900, 32 bit color from the drop down list. Click OK. The display should turn off for a second and then the external monitor should turn on.

BTW I have moved you to the laptops forum. You shouldn't need a VBIOS upgrade. If the resolution does not appear on the list, you can use this little program called power strip. It is shareware, but it is free for the first 30 days. If you decide to buy it, it is $30.
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,6241-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

Post if this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Calavera Randal (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello! thank you for the help but i tried that already and it didnt work... a little bit frustrating... ehhe i do not know why but the card doesnt give me the option to select that res and even using the powerStrip im not able to do it (the option is disable I do not know why)... about the VBios update i said that because of this: http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_4.htm#73 there they say that i need the Vbios ver. 2.28 or later and i have the 2.27.g8 and i cannot find anything from acer... and beside the monitor problem i dont know why i cannot extend my desktop to other monitor (wichever), when i do that even one that the resolution can be selected, my laptop monitor goes crazy! please help me this is hell!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try downloading and installing this driver:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo...m/us&siteid=7293&words=all&keywords=&areaid=7
Uninstall your current driver in device manager. Then, boot into safe mode and install the SiS driver. Reboot and start Windows normally and see if you can get that resolution.

What option in power strip is disabled (take a screenshot). You should be able to enter a custom resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## Calavera Randal (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello again! thx again for the help, i dont know if that is going to work because i already have the newest driver from SiS and it is the same.. as far as i can tell thats the driver included with the system but i will try it :smile: 
And the option disabled is exactly the one that let you create custom resolutions (i will send a screen later, im @ work right now). Im using PowerStrip v3 and then, I just can enter and see the options (the customizable ones) for my laptop monitor, not the external one and even there the CREATE CUSTOM RESOLUTION button is disabled. I was looking @ the PowerStrip page and I think that is because they doesnt support integrated video cards but im not 100% sure. As i told you i will try the driver and lets see what happen.... any other idea?


----------

